# Canadians Flocking To Recruiting Centers



## tomahawk6 (26 Oct 2006)

I think this is a very good sign. It shows that there is widespread support for the mission in Afghanistan. 

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_PrintFriendly&c=Article&cid=1161814212710&call_pageid=968332188774


----------



## IrishCanuck (26 Oct 2006)

I guess the message is really getting out there.


----------



## Haggis (26 Oct 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> I think this is a very good sign. It shows that there is widespread support for the mission in Afghanistan.



If you follow the mainstream media, the message is quite different.  Even at the local level "support" is reported as being very weak.  
There was a poll in my local paper today wherein 75% of the respondents advocated an immediate pullout from Afghanistan.

We are a Conservative riding.


----------



## SharkSlayer7.62 (26 Oct 2006)

I think this is good to see in the midst of the anti-recruiting campaign of "Operation Objection". I guess people will do what they want to.


----------



## gnome123 (26 Oct 2006)

I'm hoping that all these people that are applying arn't like my friends. The main reason their applying is to shoot guns and get away from personal problems...  :-\


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Oct 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> If you follow the mainstream media, the message is quite different.  Even at the local level "support" is reported as being very weak.
> There was a poll in my local paper today wherein 75% of the respondents advocated an immediate pullout from Afghanistan.
> 
> We are a Conservative riding.



...and don't kid yourself,......it probably took 9 or 10 polls to get the one with the desired results. There is a thread here somewhere were at least 2 different members got the 'hang-up' when they didn't answer the first question *"correctly"*.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Oct 2006)

In the US we have to offer incentives to get people to enlist and Canada hasnt had to do that to man her forces. Manning the military in peacetime is hard because who wants to sit about the barracks.In wartime kids follow in the footsteps of their fathers/grandfathers to do their part for the cause. Very inspiring.


----------



## gnome123 (26 Oct 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> In the US we have to offer incentives to get people to enlist and Canada hasnt had to do that to man her forces. Manning the military in peacetime is hard because who wants to sit about the barracks.In wartime kids follow in the footsteps of their fathers/grandfathers to do their part for the cause. Very inspiring.



Pretty much exactly why i wanna go... took the words outta my mouth  :-X


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2006)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> In wartime kids follow in the footsteps of their fathers/grandfathers to do their part for the cause. Very inspiring.


One of the reasons I want to join. But mainly it is because this great country has done so much for me, it will soon be time to give back.


----------



## probum non poenitet (26 Oct 2006)

A headline on the front page of today's Edmonton Journal is:
*"Military recruits may be forced to fight"* (!!!)

Perhaps tomorrow's headline will read:
"Police recruits may be forced to arrest criminals" or "Medical students may be forced to treat patients"

Seriously, seriously bizarre perceptions out there.


----------



## anton (26 Oct 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> A headline on the front page of today's Edmonton Journal is:
> *"Military recruits may be forced to fight"* (!!!)
> 
> Perhaps tomorrow's headline will read:
> ...



HAHAHAH...big laugh when I read that. Seriously WTF? Headlines are getting dumber and dumber nowadays...


----------



## ProPatria Mike (26 Oct 2006)

Hilarious, eh?


----------



## dardt (26 Oct 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> A headline on the front page of today's Edmonton Journal is:
> *"Military recruits may be forced to fight"* (!!!)



good one  :rofl:


----------



## 2 Cdo (26 Oct 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...and don't kid yourself,......it probably took 9 or 10 polls to get the one with the desired results. There is a thread here somewhere were at least 2 different members got the 'hang-up' when they didn't answer the first question *"correctly"*.



Bruce just had the same thing happen here on Mon. 

Pollster; Do you support the war in Afghanistan?
Me; Most definitely!!
Pollster; Um, er, wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,click.

Obviously I chose the wrong answer! :


----------



## armyvern (26 Oct 2006)

Well then 2 Cdo,

Welcome to the club.

Perhaps we should start a thread to keep track of these hang-ups. I know there's a few of us from last month.

But mine was a Do you agree with ....

I strongly agree....click.


----------



## Adrian_888 (27 Oct 2006)

Is this increase in reserve applications or Reg force?  Or both?


----------

